# Horse pees on command!



## windysmontessa

My good Tammy was able to teach her gelding, Chucho to empty is bladder on command. Everyday, everyday, everyday. She spent a lot of time with him and when he would voluntarily pee she would respond with a verbal cue "go pee-pee" (lol), tap on his back where his kidneys are located, and reward after he was done. The communication between horse and human is awesome between these two. Here's the video!


----------



## sunhorse

that would help people well they are on the road i think lol. interesting thing to teach your horse would have never thought to teach that to one.


----------



## poundinghooves

Interesting... lol. It would be helpful right before entering the show ring!


----------



## jumanji321

Well, the TBs that race on the track here are sort of train to pee on command because of drug testing after racing. They drink and walk while the testers time them. When the horse is put in to the stall, the tester whistles in a certain way to calm the horse. The more experienced racers generally pee not long after they enter the stall. The timing makes it easier for the next drug test as they have a better idea of how long it takes for the horse to get the urge to urinate. This would be useful for them, but I wouldn't want to be the one to try and do it on an adrenaline fueled, post-race TB haha!


----------



## Poseidon

A woman I knew used to train their show horses to pee on command, but her method was to whistle immediately if they started to pee until they associated the sound with peeing, so eventually, she would be able to whistle and they'd go.


----------



## DancingArabian

Yea a lot of the track horses are trained to pee and some not so much. It really makes things easier when they just go!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

